# Wildschweinunfall im Koblenzer Stadtwald



## f_t_l (8. Oktober 2017)

*Stadtwald in Koblenz*
*Radfahrer nach Zusammenstoß mit Wildschwein in Not*
Der Mountainbiker hatte sich beim Crash im Stadtwald von Koblenz schwer verletzt. Doch er konnte auch per Handy keine Hilfe holen, weil er nicht genau wusste, wo er sich befand...

Kompletter Artikel auf Spiegel Online
http://m.spiegel.de/panorama/radfah...ldschwein-und-bricht-sich-bein-a-1171830.html

Gute Besserung


----------



## BjL (8. Oktober 2017)

An das arme Wildschwein denkt wieder keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (8. Oktober 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> An das arme Wildschwein denkt wieder keiner



lecker Braten?


----------



## BjL (8. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> lecker Braten?



Mindestens
Spanferkel auch legga


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Oktober 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> An das arme Wildschwein denkt wieder keiner



Falsch.







Fehlt nur noch einer,  der auf die Schnelle das Feuer erfindet.


----------



## el martn (8. Oktober 2017)

Wäre es jetzt andersrum gelaufen, dann hätte der Biker eine Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei und wir dürften nicht mehr in den Wald zum Spielen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (8. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht sollte über die Ansiedlung von Wölfen nachgedacht werden ...


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> An das arme Wildschwein denkt wieder keiner



Doch. Jetzt hab ich Hunger.


----------



## karmakiller (10. Oktober 2017)

Hat das KTWR wieder Betriebsausflug  ? 
———
Es wäre interessant zu wissen WO das genau im Stadtwald passiert ist ?


----------



## Dieter126 (7. November 2017)

Hallo,

Den Unfall hatte ich ungefähr 100 Meter oberhalb der Laufrunde Hasenberg bei km 3,5.

Liebe Grüße 
Dieter


----------



## rallleb (10. November 2017)

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (10. November 2017)

hatte es in der RZ gelesen... nochmal Glück gehabt. 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (13. November 2017)

Dieter126 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Den Unfall hatte ich ungefähr 100 Meter oberhalb der Laufrunde Hasenberg bei km 3,5.
> 
> ...


gute Besserung!


----------



## Dieter126 (13. November 2017)

Danke


----------

